# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سرعت مطالعه ...

## It is POSSIBLE

سلام
ممنون می شم اگه بخونین و در صورت امکان راهنماییم کنین
خیلی کندخونم، چند لحظه ی پیش دستور زبان فارسی می خوندم، تو یه ساعت حول و حوش 2 صفحه خوندم : (
می تونم سریع تر هم بخونم ولی متاسفانه وقتی سریع تر می خونم مضطرب می شم، چون همه ش حس می کنم دقیق نخوندم و ممکنه نکته ای از قلم افتاده باشه و همچنین چون به خوش خط و مرتب بودن حساسم وقتی سریع می خونم نمی تونم خوش خط و مرتب بنویسم ...
روان شناسم برای رفع این مشکل بهم گفته روزی 5 ساعت و تو هر ساعت 10 صفحه رو بخونم، بهم گفت حتی اگه فک کردم که نمی فهمم هم مهم نیست، حتی اگه بعد خوندن نفهمیدم که در حال خوندن کدوم درس بودم هم مهم نیست، فقط باید سعی کنم تو 1 ساعت حتما 10 صفحه رو بخونم
فک می کنم این تکلیف برا اینه که مغزم به سریع بودن عادت کنه و وقتی سریع می خونم منو مضطرب نکنه
از یکی از رتبه های برتر کنکور امسال پرسیدم و ایشون گفتن که به طور میانگین 5-6 صفحه در ساعت می خوندن، می شه بگین که شما به طور میانگین چند صفحه رو تو یه ساعت می خونین و آیا بعد از مطالعه نگرانی ای بابت این که درسو نفهمیده باشین دارین؟ آیا شما هم به خوش خطی و مرتب بودن حساسین و وقتی سریع می خونین بازم می تونین خوش خط و مرتب باشین؟
هر راهکاری برای رفع مشکلم به ذهنتون می رسه لطفا بگین، مرسی ...

----------


## A.H.D

> سلام
> ممنون می شم اگه بخونین و در صورت امان راهنماییم کنین
> خیلی کندخونم، چند لحظه ی پیش دستور زبان فارسی می خوندم، تو یه ساعت حول و حوش 2 صفحه خوندم : (
> می تونم سریع تر هم بخونم ولی متاسفانه وقتی سریع تر می خونم مضطرب می شم، چون همه ش حس می کنم دقیق نخوندم و ممکنه نکته ای از قلم افتاده باشه و همچنین چون به خوش خط و مرتب بودن حساسم وقتی سریع می خونم نمی تونم خوش خط و مرتب بنویسم ...
> روان شناسم برای رفع این مشکل بهم گفته روزی 5 ساعت و تو هر ساعت 10 صفحه رو بخونم، بهم گفت حتی اگه فک کردم که نمی فهمم هم مهم نیست، حتی اگه بعد خوندن نفهمیدم که در حال خوندن کدوم درس بودم هم مهم نیست، فقط باید سعی کنم تو 1 ساعت حتما 10 صفحه رو بخونم
> فک می کنم این تکلیف برا اینه که مغزم به سریع بودن عادت کنه و وقتی سریع می خونم منو مضطرب نکنه
> از یکی از رتبه های برتر کنکور امسال پرسیدم و ایشون گفتن که به طور میانگین 5-6 صفحه در ساعت می خوندن، می شه بگین که شما به طور میانگین چند صفحه رو تو یه ساعت می خونین و آیا بعد از مطالعه نگرانی ای بابت این که درسو نفهمیده باشین دارین؟ آیا شما هم به خوش خطی و مرتب بودن حساسین و وقتی سریع می خونین بازم می تونین خوش خط و مرتب باشین؟
> هر راهکاری برای رفع مشکلم به ذهنتون می رسه لطفا بگین، مرسی ...


سلام داداش،خوبی؟
البته دستور زبان فارسی را نمیشه ملاک قرار داد،بعضی مباحث این چنینی را باید بخش بخش اول خوند بعد با یه خلاصه سریع مرور کرد.
بهتره اول یه بار کتابی و خیلی روان با یادگیری مفاهیم کلی متن را بخونی،چند روز بعد (البته زیاد فاصله با خوندن اولیه نداشته باشد)دقیق تر بخون و همراه با نکته نویسی...
حالا در دوره های منظم شروع به خوندن آن متن کن مثلا سه روز بعد،یک هفته بعد،دوهفته بعد و...
موقع خواندن اولیه و دقیق متن سعی کن قلم و خودکاری تو دستت نباشه،چیزی که اطرافت باشه و باعث حواس پرتی ات بشه ازش دوری کن و در یک محیط آرام،اول متن را بخون بعد یادداشت هم بردار به عبارتی مولتی تسک نباش  چند کار در یک زمان را باهم انجام نده...
کارهایی که موجب افزایش تمرکزت میشه را انجام بده مثلا بلند بلند بخون،قبلش هدفت از مطالعه را قبل از مطالعه مرور کن و اگر هم شد جایی بنویس آن را که بعدا به آن رجوع کنی،فیلم انگیزشی هم اثر خاص خود را خواهد داشت یا خوردن غذا یا میان وعده ای که دوست داری هم برای افزایش هوشیاری مفیده...
حتما در طول روز آب به مقدار کافی بین شش تا هشت لیوان بخور(کمبود آب بدن خودش باعث بی حالی و سردرد های روزانه خواهد شد) و تایم های استراحت منظم هم بین درس خواندن داشته باش...
موفق باشی داداش...

----------


## sina_u

> می تونم سریع تر هم بخونم ولی متاسفانه وقتی سریع تر می خونم مضطرب می شم.


مشکلت اضطراب هست و به درس مربوط نمیشه.
بهتره اول اضطرابتو برطرف کنی.
در اکثر موارد بجز سلامتی عزیزان چیزی نباید باشه که بخواد باعث اضطراب آدم بشه.
بهتره اول عوامل اضطرابتو از بین ببری و استرس اینو نداشته باشی که قبول نشی چه پیش میاد.
خیلی از این بچه های پشت کنکوری از خانواده و اطرافیان تحت فشار هستن و همش استرس اینو دارن اگه قبول نشن دوباره تو همون جو خونه و اطرافیان میمونن. بهتره فکرشو نکنی و تو حال زندگی کنی و اگه قبول نشدی اونموقع تصمیمی نسبت به موقعیتت بگیری.
تو زندگیت نهایت تلاشتو انجام بده اما سخت نگیرش.

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام
> ممنون می شم اگه بخونین و در صورت امکان راهنماییم کنین
> خیلی کندخونم، چند لحظه ی پیش دستور زبان فارسی می خوندم، تو یه ساعت حول و حوش 2 صفحه خوندم : (
> می تونم سریع تر هم بخونم ولی متاسفانه وقتی سریع تر می خونم مضطرب می شم، چون همه ش حس می کنم دقیق نخوندم و ممکنه نکته ای از قلم افتاده باشه و همچنین چون به خوش خط و مرتب بودن حساسم وقتی سریع می خونم نمی تونم خوش خط و مرتب بنویسم ...
> روان شناسم برای رفع این مشکل بهم گفته روزی 5 ساعت و تو هر ساعت 10 صفحه رو بخونم، بهم گفت حتی اگه فک کردم که نمی فهمم هم مهم نیست، حتی اگه بعد خوندن نفهمیدم که در حال خوندن کدوم درس بودم هم مهم نیست، فقط باید سعی کنم تو 1 ساعت حتما 10 صفحه رو بخونم
> فک می کنم این تکلیف برا اینه که مغزم به سریع بودن عادت کنه و وقتی سریع می خونم منو مضطرب نکنه
> از یکی از رتبه های برتر کنکور امسال پرسیدم و ایشون گفتن که به طور میانگین 5-6 صفحه در ساعت می خوندن، می شه بگین که شما به طور میانگین چند صفحه رو تو یه ساعت می خونین و آیا بعد از مطالعه نگرانی ای بابت این که درسو نفهمیده باشین دارین؟ آیا شما هم به خوش خطی و مرتب بودن حساسین و وقتی سریع می خونین بازم می تونین خوش خط و مرتب باشین؟
> هر راهکاری برای رفع مشکلم به ذهنتون می رسه لطفا بگین، مرسی ...


بابا رتبه برترا همش چرت و پرت میگن علت اینکه ۵ ۶ صفحه میخونه تو یه ساعت یا دروغ میگه یا چون سال های قبل خونده بوده راحت تر تو ذهنش میره چیزی به اسم تند خوانی و مسخره بازی تو کنکور جواب نمیده درگیرش این شر و ورا نشو.

----------


## M.Sina.Heydari

سلام
چند راهکار سریع بهت میدم:

1_صدای درونت ( همون ذهن خوانیتو) خیلی خیلی کم کن
2_از مداد برای دقت و سرعت استفاده کن ( زیر جمله رد کن_چیزی با مداد نکش)
3_میدان دیدتو بیشتر کن ( مثلا به جای اینکه دو تا کلمه رو بخونی سعی کن 4تا یا پنج تا بخونی)
4_سرعت دستتو زیاد کن
4_سرتو موقع خوندن تکون نده  فقط چشمتو حرکت بده
5_وقتی میخوای یه جمله رو بخونی دیگه اصلا بر نگرد حتی اگه یاد نگرفتی_سریعا برو جمله های بعدی و بدون که میتونی به اون جمله برگردی که دوباره بخونیش

----------


## mahya77

یه برگه a4 بردار دو تیکش  کن یکیشو بردار توی دستت روی متن کتابی ک میخونی بزار  هرقسمتیو ک خوندی اونو همینجور روی متن قبلی بزار واسه اینک چشمت نبینه

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام
> چند راهکار سریع بهت میدم:
> 
> 1_صدای درونت ( همون ذهن خوانیتو) خیلی خیلی کم کن
> 2_از مداد برای دقت و سرعت استفاده کن ( زیر جمله رد کن_چیزی با مداد نکش)
> 3_میدان دیدتو بیشتر کن ( مثلا به جای اینکه دو تا کلمه رو بخونی سعی کن 4تا یا پنج تا بخونی)
> 4_سرعت دستتو زیاد کن
> 4_سرتو موقع خوندن تکون نده  فقط چشمتو حرکت بده
> 5_وقتی میخوای یه جمله رو بخونی دیگه اصلا بر نگرد حتی اگه یاد نگرفتی_سریعا برو جمله های بعدی و بدون که میتونی به اون جمله برگردی که دوباره بخونیش


و در اخر فردا برگرد همون صفحه ببین هیچی یادت نیس  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## parham7983

> سلام
> ممنون می شم اگه بخونین و در صورت امکان راهنماییم کنین
> خیلی کندخونم، چند لحظه ی پیش دستور زبان فارسی می خوندم، تو یه ساعت حول و حوش 2 صفحه خوندم : (
> می تونم سریع تر هم بخونم ولی متاسفانه وقتی سریع تر می خونم مضطرب می شم، چون همه ش حس می کنم دقیق نخوندم و ممکنه نکته ای از قلم افتاده باشه و همچنین چون به خوش خط و مرتب بودن حساسم وقتی سریع می خونم نمی تونم خوش خط و مرتب بنویسم ...
> روان شناسم برای رفع این مشکل بهم گفته روزی 5 ساعت و تو هر ساعت 10 صفحه رو بخونم، بهم گفت حتی اگه فک کردم که نمی فهمم هم مهم نیست، حتی اگه بعد خوندن نفهمیدم که در حال خوندن کدوم درس بودم هم مهم نیست، فقط باید سعی کنم تو 1 ساعت حتما 10 صفحه رو بخونم
> فک می کنم این تکلیف برا اینه که مغزم به سریع بودن عادت کنه و وقتی سریع می خونم منو مضطرب نکنه
> از یکی از رتبه های برتر کنکور امسال پرسیدم و ایشون گفتن که به طور میانگین 5-6 صفحه در ساعت می خوندن، می شه بگین که شما به طور میانگین چند صفحه رو تو یه ساعت می خونین و آیا بعد از مطالعه نگرانی ای بابت این که درسو نفهمیده باشین دارین؟ آیا شما هم به خوش خطی و مرتب بودن حساسین و وقتی سریع می خونین بازم می تونین خوش خط و مرتب باشین؟
> هر راهکاری برای رفع مشکلم به ذهنتون می رسه لطفا بگین، مرسی ...


من هم تندخوانی و هم کند خوانی رو امتحان کردم
البته به سرعت "معمولی خودم" میگم کند خوانی!!!
وقتی با سرعت بیشتر از حالت معمولم میخوندم
تقریبا از هر 10 تست 7 تست اشتباه میزدم
ولی با سرعت معمولی میخوندم(معمولی من ممکنه کندخوانی باشه) 
از 10 تست 3یا 4 غلط بود!! 
من برای هر "2 یا 3" صفحه زیست(بسته به موضوع و سبک و سنگینیش) 1 ساعت تا 1.5ساعت وقت میزارم!
نمیدونم الان باید با سرعت معمولیم بخونم
یا تند خوان شم؟؟

----------


## parham7983

> و در اخر فردا برگرد همون صفحه ببین هیچی یادت نیس


دقیقا!!!

----------


## -Sara-

من تو یه ساعت 2/3صفحه زیست میخونم :Yahoo (21): 
از بس هم تکرارشون میکنم فک درد میگیرم :Yahoo (21): 

ولی دقت کردم وقتایی که تند تر میخونم بهتر میفهمم و کمتر اعصابم خورد میشه
اول یه دور میخونم ببینم چی گفته،بعد جمله جمله میفهمم.
اخر سرم اگه وقتی بود بلند بلند تکرارش میکنم.

----------


## naazanin

> من هم تندخوانی و هم کند خوانی رو امتحان کردم
> البته به سرعت "معمولی خودم" میگم کند خوانی!!!
> وقتی با سرعت بیشتر از حالت معمولم میخوندم
> تقریبا از هر 10 تست 7 تست اشتباه میزدم
> ولی با سرعت معمولی میخوندم(معمولی من ممکنه کندخوانی باشه) 
> از 10 تست 3یا 4 غلط بود!! 
> من برای هر "2 یا 3" صفحه زیست(بسته به موضوع و سبک و سنگینیش) 1 ساعت تا 1.5ساعت وقت میزارم!
> نمیدونم الان باید با سرعت معمولیم بخونم
> یا تند خوان شم؟؟



تجربه ی خودمو میگم، من هر چی برای خوندن زیست تو دور اول بیشتر وقت میذارم نتیجه ی عکس میگیرم!
عوضش برای تست ها بیشتر وقت میذارم، غلط هم زیاد میزنم ولی یاد میگیرم  :Yahoo (50): 
آخرش هم یدور دقیق ولی بدون وسواس متن کتاب رو میخونم و تمام.
کلا دیدم به تست اینه که خب من چی رو خوب یاد نگرفتم که الان باید یاد بگیرم! نه که حس کنم الان سر جلسه ی کنکورم و حتما باید همه رو درست بزنم.


در کل روش خوندن خیلی شخصیه، اگه با مدل خوندن خودت خوب نتیجه میگیری و باهاش راحت تری دلیلی نداره عوضش کنی.

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

بی نهایت از لطف همه ی دوستان ممنونم، دوس دارم تک تک نظراتتونو بخونم و بهش فک کنم، خیلی نظراتتون مفیده، بقیه ی دوستان هم اگه نظری دارن بنویسن تا همه مون استفاده کنیم

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> من هم تندخوانی و هم کند خوانی رو امتحان کردم
> البته به سرعت "معمولی خودم" میگم کند خوانی!!!
> وقتی با سرعت بیشتر از حالت معمولم میخوندم
> تقریبا از هر 10 تست 7 تست اشتباه میزدم
> ولی با سرعت معمولی میخوندم(معمولی من ممکنه کندخوانی باشه) 
> از 10 تست 3یا 4 غلط بود!! 
> من برای هر "2 یا 3" صفحه زیست(بسته به موضوع و سبک و سنگینیش) 1 ساعت تا 1.5ساعت وقت میزارم!
> نمیدونم الان باید با سرعت معمولیم بخونم
> یا تند خوان شم؟؟


سرعت مطالعه تون برای مطالعه ی کتاب درسی زیست و اونم برا بار اولش کاملا نرماله به نظرم ولی فک می کنم کتاب تستو می شه کمی بیش تر هم خوند مثلا 4 صفحه تو یه ساعت.
بازم مرسی که نظرتونو برام نوشتین

----------


## Amirhassan5303

سلام مشکل اولتون به نظرم اضطراب هست مشکل دومتون که وسواس خفیف هستش نشات گرفته از اضطراب هستش 
به نظرم روان شناستون درست گفته در اصل روان شناستون میخواد ترستون یعنی ترس از یاد نگرفتن رو براتون عادی کنه اونم با روبرو کردنتون با ترسی که دارین به نظرم زیاد به سرعت مطالعتون حساس نشید چون به عواملی مثل پایه درسی هم بستگی داره ولی سعی کنید هر ساعت زیر ۴ صفحه نباشه البته این حرفم کلیه ها مبحث به مبحث فرق میکنه ولی میانگینش رو گفتم 
موفق باشید

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

up

----------


## mohi.goli

> سلام
> ممنون می شم اگه بخونین و در صورت امکان راهنماییم کنین
> خیلی کندخونم، چند لحظه ی پیش دستور زبان فارسی می خوندم، تو یه ساعت حول و حوش 2 صفحه خوندم : (
> می تونم سریع تر هم بخونم ولی متاسفانه وقتی سریع تر می خونم مضطرب می شم، چون همه ش حس می کنم دقیق نخوندم و ممکنه نکته ای از قلم افتاده باشه و همچنین چون به خوش خط و مرتب بودن حساسم وقتی سریع می خونم نمی تونم خوش خط و مرتب بنویسم ...
> روان شناسم برای رفع این مشکل بهم گفته روزی 5 ساعت و تو هر ساعت 10 صفحه رو بخونم، بهم گفت حتی اگه فک کردم که نمی فهمم هم مهم نیست، حتی اگه بعد خوندن نفهمیدم که در حال خوندن کدوم درس بودم هم مهم نیست، فقط باید سعی کنم تو 1 ساعت حتما 10 صفحه رو بخونم
> فک می کنم این تکلیف برا اینه که مغزم به سریع بودن عادت کنه و وقتی سریع می خونم منو مضطرب نکنه
> از یکی از رتبه های برتر کنکور امسال پرسیدم و ایشون گفتن که به طور میانگین 5-6 صفحه در ساعت می خوندن، می شه بگین که شما به طور میانگین چند صفحه رو تو یه ساعت می خونین و آیا بعد از مطالعه نگرانی ای بابت این که درسو نفهمیده باشین دارین؟ آیا شما هم به خوش خطی و مرتب بودن حساسین و وقتی سریع می خونین بازم می تونین خوش خط و مرتب باشین؟
> هر راهکاری برای رفع مشکلم به ذهنتون می رسه لطفا بگین، مرسی ...


همینکه بخونی حالا هرجوری شده خودش خیلی خوبه 
گاعی وقتا آدم داره درسشو میخونه مث بچه ادم اما انقدر فکرای اضافه میکنه ک نکنه دارم بد میخونم اشتباه میخونم کند میخونم که همونم بیخیال میشه و ول میکنه و بعدا همون واسش آرزو میشه 
سخت نگیر به خودت همیشه بهترین نتیجه رو اونایی میگیرن که کمتر فکر میکنن به همه چی 
در ضمن من خودم فک میکردم سرعت تستم خییلی کمه مثلا ۱۰ ۱۵ تست تحلیلی تو یک ساعت میزدم از یکی از دانشجوهای پزشکی بهشتی پرسیدم گفت منم اینطوری یودم تازه گاهی اوقات پنج تا تست هم میشد در یک ساعت ک بزنم یا کلا دو سه صفحه تو یه ساعت میرسیدم بخونم 
بهرحال همه نباید مثل هم باشن که 
من خودم یه فصلو مثلا برای مثال فصل مثلثات رو کلیی طول کشید تا مسلط شم اما وقتی مسلط شدم دیگه تا پنج سال بعدم هر تستی بذارن جلوم حلش میکنم

----------


## Frozen

ذهن ما سرعتش خیلی بالاست وقتی شما مطلبی رو اهسته میخونید چون ذهن توان بالاتری داره با این کندخوانی خسته میشه و باعث پرت شدن حواستون به مسائل حاشیه ای میشه ... پس وسواس رو کنار بذارید و سعی کنید سریعتر و با دقت و تمرکز بالاتری مطالعه بفرمایید
موفق باشید

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

up

----------


## Django

*با توجه به اینکه گفتی استرس میگیری از اینکه نکنه یاد نگرفته باشی,
من فکر میکنم مشکلت اینه درس رو با تست کار نمیکنی! یعنی سریعا برو روی تست. اونجا معلوم میشه که استرست واقعیه یا نه .
*

----------


## Sama F

سلام خسته نباشیدمشکل شما کند خونی نیست اعتماد به نفست کمه دوما به احتمال 70 درصد  جز کتاب درسی اهل کتاب خوندن نیستی اگر تایمی جز تایم کنکور بودی بهت پیشنهاد می کردم یه مدت روزنامه بخونی یا کتاب متفرقه بعد هر چیزی که متوجه شدی رو برگه بیاری اما تایم کنکوره و کمبود وقت 
الان بهترین کار اینه روز اول یه تایم از اون درسی که می خوای بخونی رو داشته باشی بدونی من این یک صفحه از مثلا کتاب زیست رو توی این بازه زمانی می خونم توی مرحله بعد یه تایمر کنارت بزار اگه نیم ساعت می خونی اون صفحه از درس رو بهش تایم 25 دقیقه بده و سعی کن همون تایم تموم کنی ممکنه صفحات اول دچار استرس بشی اما عادت می کنی   صفحه بعد به همین ترتیب تا دوساعت میشه 4 صفحه با بیست دقیقه وقت اضافه این تایم رو بزار برای مرور همون 4 صفحه اما سریع و روز نامه وار این کار باعث میشه مطالب عمق بیشتری بگیره و حس کنی این مطلب دوبار خونده شده  همین باعث میشه اعتماد به نفست بالاتر بره 
توی هفته های بعد می تونی این بازه زمانی رو کم تر کنی به صفحاتت اضافه کنی اما تایم هر درسی رو جدا داشته باش در ضمن هر چقدر بیشتر وسواس نشون بدی کند تر می شی یک اعتمادت به خودت کمتر میشه دو و سوم تایمتو بیشتر از دست می دی

----------


## sis.b

سلام.
راستش سرعت خوندن هر درس با درس دیگه فرق داره.من تندخوانم.زیستو مثلا تو هر ساعت6-7صفحه میخونم.ولی هر درس دینیو تو20دقیقه میخونم.معمولا وقتی درس سختتر باشه وقت بیشتری میگیره
من از بچگیم علاقه زیادی به کتاب داشتم و همش کتاب دستم بود(البته بجز کتاب درسی :Yahoo (4): ) چون لازم نبود خط به خط اون کتابارو حفظ کنم پس روزنامه وار میخونم و وسواسی نبودم.و قشنگ همش تو ذهنم میموند.واسه همین الانم همینطوری عادت کردم تند میخونم.ولی من یه مشکلی که دارم پرش ذهنه :Yahoo (21): یهو به خودم میام میبینم نیم ساعته تو رویاهام غرق شدم :Yahoo (19):

----------

